# Musky Outing



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Caesar Creek, North Shore, tomorrow, 6:30 am.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you catch any Muskies?


Roscoe


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Did you catch any Muskies?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


None over 30". Had a few short muskies caught. A few follows. One winner that got away. I boated a 24".


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ah, it could of been worse. You could of seen zero action. I'd count my blessings if it was me. 

What kind of sky was it? Bluebird?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Ah, it could of been worse. You could of seen zero action. I'd count my blessings if it was me.
> 
> What kind of sky was it? Bluebird?


Yes, blue sky. Tough conditions. If it was easy, they would call it bass fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Yes, blue sky. Tough conditions. If it was easy, they would call it bass fishing.


Let's not get carried away. If it was easy they would call it bluegill fishing


----------

